# When idiots blame the painter



## Seth The Painter

https://plus.google.com/115048804737696734236

Got sabotaged by someone today.

I work for a property management company that gets me alot of work. Got a call today the owners where mad about paint spill. I went there and saw this mess. What a nightmare. We where there last week and no paint was left by us at all. Carpenters where there and window guys dunno wtf happened. I cleaned it up only to be a nice guy. Now tomorrow I gotta go back to pressure wash that bluestone.


----------



## PACman

Seth The Painter said:


> https://goo.gl/photos/Tpzzid2cZZ6LnfmG7
> 
> Got sabotaged by someone today.
> 
> I work for a property management company that gets me alot of work. Got a call today the owners where mad about paint spill. I went there and saw this mess. What a nightmare. We where there last week and no paint was left by us at all. Carpenters where there and window guys dunno wtf happened. I cleaned it up only to be a nice guy. Now tomorrow I gotta go back to pressure wash that bluestone.


Must've been one of those behr trolls hiding in the bushes.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> Must've been one of those behr trolls hiding in the bushes.


"Behr" is like a virus infecting all the threads on PT.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Lol you guys are nuts I love it.


----------



## Oden

Flip em over
No?


----------



## Seth The Painter

No there not having it guy said don't just flip them the stone has been there to long.


----------



## Lambrecht

Tell them it's a faux finish and send them a bill.😀


----------



## Seth The Painter

Lol good one. I think I know who did it let's just say karma is a b%×%×


----------



## Brian C

I would not have cleaned up the mess if I didn't make the mess in the first place.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Yeah I hear you but the people are one percenters they do not care who did it. The property management company is a huge money maker for me so I decided to bite the bullet. Plus this whole job is t and m anyway. I'm billing them for it. It's just one of those things in my younger days you would never find me cleaning up someone else's mess. Now things are different sometimes you gotta just do the right thing and live another day.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> "Behr" is like a virus infecting all the threads on PT.


I'm pretty sure it's driving a couple of people crazy, myself included. But at least I don't start new threads about it.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Here's a quick video I made today of this place


----------



## woodcoyote

Yeah I learned to always take photos of finished jobs. Even if it's just to add to the catalog of stuff we've done.

I find it helps to have documentation, especially if court is in anyone's future. Kind of hard to deny someone did the work or what not if they have pics/videos. Besides hard drives come so big now adays it's a drop in the bucket to store photos /videos by address. 

My rant.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Seth The Painter said:


> Here's a quick video I made today of this place


https://plus.google.com/115048804737696734236


----------



## Seth The Painter

Here's a quick video I took of this place today.
https://goo.gl/photos/WLPuwTvKfyg8JwDR8
Disregard this one it's no good use the one above.


----------



## Seth The Painter

woodcoyote said:


> Yeah I learned to always take photos of finished jobs. Even if it's just to add to the catalog of stuff we've done.
> 
> I find it helps to have documentation, especially if court is in anyone's future. Kind of hard to deny someone did the work or what not if they have pics/videos. Besides hard drives come so big now adays it's a drop in the bucket to store photos /videos by address.
> 
> My rant.


Very true check out the video brother it's super cool


----------



## Oden

Seth The Painter said:


> No there not having it guy said don't just flip them the stone has been there to long.


Naaah see
It's like closet shelves. Every so often u got to flip em. Even out the sides
Good thing this happened. 
They were overdue!


----------



## SemiproJohn

Oden said:


> Naaah see
> It's like closet shelves. Every so often u got to flip em. Even out the sides
> Good thing this happened.
> They were overdue!


Have you ever tried removing stones, bricks, pavers and re-setting them? Flipping or not? 

Remove one, dirt falls into the void and has to be removed so the re-set stone goes back at the same level. A nightmare of epic proportions. You would have to remove all of them, screw around with leveling the entire area before replacing them. And they still wouldn't go back exactly the same way.

It would be quicker and easier to remove the unwanted paint.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Oden Oden Oden you where impressing me brother lol jk. I don't agree with flipping them especially here. It's creating more work like semi pro said.


----------



## BPC

Seth you work in some crappy neighbor hoods.lol nice view thou.


----------



## PACman

BPC said:


> Seth you work in some crappy neighbor hoods.lol nice view thou.


I think he goes by "Seth the painter" in the hood to distinguish him from "Seth the pimp" and "Seth the flaka dealer".


----------



## Seth The Painter

What? Now your losing me what is a flaka dealer?


----------



## journeymanPainter




----------



## CApainter

Man, that's crazy! I never heard of Flakka. I mean, bath salts, really? I felt bad for that girl in the video, and would have definitely called 911 for medical care.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Lol craziness.


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> Man, that's crazy! I never heard of Flakka. I mean, bath salts, really? I felt bad for that girl in the video, and would have definitely called 911 for medical care.



I never heard of it either. These "designer drugs" are being synthesized quicker than anyone can understand what they are and/or put them on the dangerous drug lists. 

And just because it is a distant cousin of bath salts, don't mean it is closely related. 

I don't understand how something that causes such psychotic behavior can be so addictive.

Hmmmmmm, maybe we have some flakkers here on PT :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> I never heard of it either. These "designer drugs" are being synthesized quicker than anyone can understand what they are and/or put them on the dangerous drug lists.
> 
> And just because it is a distant cousin of bath salts, don't mean it is closely related.
> 
> I don't understand how something that causes such psychotic behavior can be so addictive.
> 
> Hmmmmmm, maybe we have some flakkers here on PT :whistling2:


Wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## PACman

Fyi. taking a bath in TSP will do the same thing. I checked it out on Google a couple of years ago when i noticed how much TSP we were selling. The police around here were finding boxes and boxes of it in homes where people were having these kind of "fits". It effects the central nervous system and can actually shut down your brain function and stop your heart. Nasty stuff. Can't people settle with sniffing model glue like we did back in the day?


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> Wouldn't surprise me in the least.


Maybe, they only use a particular brand of paint that shall remain un-named though.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Man, that's crazy! I never heard of Flakka. I mean, bath salts, really? I felt bad for that girl in the video, and would have definitely called 911 for medical care.


I guess that's one big difference between norcal and socal. Everyone up there is pretty much satisfied with pot. I've seen some crazy crap in LA. Enough that i have no desire whatsoever to go back there again. Especially Hollywood Blvd. after dark. You could see 10-15 people tripping this bad on a Saturday night. During the day, thousand's of tourists.


----------



## PACman

journeymanPainter said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iBLS1zyEbRE


watch some of the other videos that it shows after the first one. I saw **** like that all the time in LA. Of course i wasn't in the best of neighborhoods at the time.


----------

